# واجهة من تصميمي



## السلطني (27 سبتمبر 2007)

هذه واجهة لمبني تجاري سكني من تصميم


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (27 سبتمبر 2007)

هههههههه.....بلاش اتكلم احسن


----------



## السلطني (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بلاش تعليقات فارغة كل كبير له كبير وبلاش استهزاء على المشاركة يمعقد يلاى ماتجي حتي في ريحة 
لوكوربوزييه


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (27 سبتمبر 2007)

هههههههههههه...... هاتعرف لماتكبر ..انا كنت باضحك علي ايه


----------



## mimi25 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

واجهة جميلة و مدروسة بشكل جيد، أظن أنها مرسومة بSketch up ، لكن يا أخي هناك خطأ صغير و أظن أنك توافقني الرأي. الخط الذي أشرت إليه بالاحمر يجب أن يكون مستقيما و ليس منحنيا لأننا نراه من Vue de face أي موازية له، صحيح هو منحني لكن انحناءه يظهر في المسقط الأفقي vue en plan فقط. وفقك الله أخي الكريم، عمل متقن و حب العمل و الإتقان واضح جدا في عملك.
بالتوفيق


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (28 سبتمبر 2007)

ليست سيئة ولكن ليست جيدة فعلا
لو اردت نقد معماري من ناحية التصميم
فانها اولا تفتقر الى اللمسة الخاصة بك اي انها واجهة عادية و يوجد الكثير من هكذا تصاميم 
عدا الملل الناتج عن التناظر 
يمكن ان يتم اضفاء اشكال و تصاميم جديدة في هكذا مشروع لانه تجاري والمفترض ان يتم جذب المستخدم بغرابة و تميز التصميم 
و استخدام عناصر جذب 
كتنوع الالوان او المواد و استخدام التشكيلات الغير متناظرة و الطرز الجديدة او الملفتة للانتباه

و ارجو انلايكون نقدي ثقيلا !!


----------



## الملكة فريدة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

جميلة جدا والى الامام دائما


----------



## ahmad omarforth (28 سبتمبر 2007)

كويسه جدا الواجهه لكن هل نسب الفتحات والمحلات والارتفاعات ملاءمه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

لوكوربوزييه، لا حظت أنك تستفز زملائك بأسلوب ينم عن قلة أدب... وأنا أتوجه للمشرفين عن الموقع لوضع حد لهذا المتبجح، لأنه واضح جدا من تعليقاته أنه يريد أن يصنع لنفسه تميزا من خلال الاستهانة بأعمال زملائه.

وأحب أخيرا أن أنبهك يا لوكوربوزيه أنك ستحشر يوم القيامة مع من تحب أن تتسمى بإسمه. ولا نزكي على الله أحد.


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (28 سبتمبر 2007)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> لوكوربوزييه، لا حظت أنك تستفز زملائك بأسلوب ينم عن قلة أدب... وأنا أتوجه للمشرفين عن الموقع لوضع حد لهذا المتبجح، لأنه واضح جدا من تعليقاته أنه يريد أن يصنع لنفسه تميزا من خلال الاستهانة بأعمال زملائه.
> 
> وأحب أخيرا أن أنبهك يا لوكوربوزيه أنك ستحشر يوم القيامة مع من تحب أن تتسمى بإسمه. ولا نزكي على الله أحد.


 



عيييييييييييييييييييييييييب .........عييييب اوي الكلام ده .....مش انا اللي يتقالي الكلام ده ...انت عارف مين اللي يستحقه 

.....ربنا يسامحك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ لوكوربوزييه
نتمني ان توجه ما تملك من طاقة في استغلالها فيما فيه الفائده.....اما اذا كان الامر مجرد استهزاء وكلمات لا تحمل الا معاني الاساءة فالكل في غني عنها...... واذا كنت انت قد ذكرت بنفسك انه لا داعي للكلام افضل .....ففي احيان كثيره جدا يكون السكوت افضل واكثر تاثيرا من الكلام.


----------



## المهندس الطمو (29 أغسطس 2009)

لوكوربوزيه كان الاجدر بك من الاستهزاء ان تعرض اعمالك 
والى الاخ السلطني هناك مثل يقول ( اذا جائتني مذمة من ناقص فهي الشهادة لي باني كامل )وفهمك كفاية


----------



## معماري لاحقا (29 أغسطس 2009)

الي الامام اخي السلطني وربنا يوفقك ياارب والي الامام دائما ....
الاخ المحترم لوكوربوزييه، جزاك الله خيرا علي المرور بالموضوع ولكن لي عندك تحفظ في شئ اتمني ان يسع صدرك رأي .. هذا الملتقي قائم علي الاحترام بيننا وبين بعض و لكي تنال رضا ربك ورضا زملائك الاعضاء المحترمين الذين اشرف ووسام علي صدري ان اكون عضو وزميل لهم في هذا الملتقي .
فاتمني منك اتباع اساليب الاحترام التي انت اكيد تحتاز بها و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## mohamed2009 (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه اخواني الكرام يقول الرسول عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام قل خيرا او لتصمت فالي عنده نقد بناء بامكانه وضع تصوراته والا فليتزم الصمت وبلاش احنا مهندسين مش صغار فكل واحد منا يحترم المهنه الي هو مش عارف قيمتها


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أغسطس 2009)

أخي السلطني

واجهه سكنية تجارية جيدة
تصميم و منظور جيد
وليت الكثير من مبانينا ترتقي لهذا المستوي
...................للأمام و تحياتي..................


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أغسطس 2009)

أدعو الأخ لو كوربوزييه لعرض أعماله حتي نستفيد منها
ولا ..... لم تأخذ من لو كوربوزييه ..... غير أسمه


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## معماريين (12 مايو 2012)

معلش هو كل واحد بيعلق بأسلوبه مهما كان لابد ان لا يخرج عن الاطار كتحكيم مهندسين و لكن بصراحه الواجهة محتاجه دراسه


----------



## engwah (16 مايو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------

